# Wasps under metal roof--how to remove?



## beaver (Nov 9, 2004)

I've got a wasp nest between my metal roof and the sheeting underneath...I cannot see it, but there are dozens of wasps flying in and out of this area all the time. I've sprayed wasp spray up in there several times, but it just kills the ones that happen to be on the eve, it's not getting up to the nest. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get these critters?

thanks
beaver


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

Fogger


----------



## Wicked_Hook (May 14, 2008)

I can tell you that when you get rid of these, you need to paint the underside of the tin a baby blue color. Not kidding, I don't know how or why it works, but it worked for me.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Try and get some powdered Sevin dust in the crack. That way they will track it to the nest for you.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Use a residual type pesticide, Demon, as stated above they will track it in and all will die or leave. rs


----------



## hunt/fish4ever (Mar 7, 2006)

This might work.......


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

*DEMON*, they will not nest where you treat. Fogger will help make them leave, Demon will keep them from coming back.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

hunt/fish4ever said:


> This might work.......


Yes but I think he wants the metal roof lol The baby blue thing i heard makes them think its is the skya nd thy leave...but a fogger should work or take and puts lots of smoke in the there once they lkeave fill up the holes with the expanding foam..If you doo't like it there you can tear it all out after they have relocated.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Wait until well after dark, the entire nest's occupants will be there. Pump up sprayer, lots of dish soap and water.


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

bearintex said:


> Wait until well after dark, the entire nest's occupants will be there. Pump up sprayer, lots of dish soap and water.


Works like a charm... but not as good as sitting where they come out with a cold beer & popping them with a BB gun. My wife came home one day and asked me what I was doing. When I told her she laughed and said BS. My response was "Really, then don't step on all those as you go in the back door." She was a believer after that. Loads of fun. Wingshooting at it's finest.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

bearintex said:


> Wait until well after dark, the entire nest's occupants will be there. Pump up sprayer, lots of dish soap and water.


That's all I use anymore DISH SOAP AND WATER!!! Works every time and not harmful to the people (little ones)


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Mix water soluable Sevin in with the soap and water. The soap and water will kill on contact and the Sevin will be tracked into the hive.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I had a gazalhem above my little shop building ..Between the roof and the finished ceiling...Flat ceiling and peaked roof...
So I popped the top off one of those cans of fogger pointed it into the access hole (knot in board), pulled the trigger and held the can there until it was empty....All dead next day..

NOTE.....DO NOT EVER USE FOGGER AROUND ANY HOT WATER HEATER OR ANY OTHER PILOT LIGHTS....My neighbor did and blew out window in kitchen trying to kill roaches in his kitchen stove (Propane Gas) with a fog bomb....lol


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

"Hold my beer!" 



Van said:


> Works like a charm... but not as good as sitting where they come out with a cold beer & popping them with a BB gun. My wife came home one day and asked me what I was doing. When I told her she laughed and said BS. My response was "Really, then don't step on all those as you go in the back door." She was a believer after that. Loads of fun. Wingshooting at it's finest.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

We were shooting wasps last weekend with .177 pellets. I'm not sure if the wife will let me shoot them off the side of the house, tho'...

The "paint it blue" works very well. We are painting the ceiling on our bay house porches blue for that reason.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

For a challenge you can wait till it gets real hot outside say around 2:00 pm then beat on the area with a broom stick then stab the little rascals with an ice pick whne they fly out. Of course, I prefer the foggers at night when all are resting. Granted it is not as much fun as the ice pick. If you do go the ice pick method please have someone take pictures.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

After you think you got rid of most of them, take 2-3 treated cattle ear tags and push them up in the hole with a stick - no more wasps - ever.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe we need to try the "ear tags" on the border, they work every where else. rs


----------



## jdld8586 (Nov 21, 2021)

Van said:


> Works like a charm... but not as good as sitting where they come out with a cold beer & popping them with a BB gun. My wife came home one day and asked me what I was doing. When I told her she laughed and said BS. My response was "Really, then don't step on all those as you go in the back door." She was a believer after that. Loads of fun. Wingshooting at it's finest.


----------



## jdld8586 (Nov 21, 2021)

No **** I do the same thing. Thought I was the only one. Henderson, Texas


----------

